
Facebook is working on an AI voice assistant similar to Alexa, Google Assistant - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/facebook-is-working-on-an-ai-voice-assistant-similar-to-alexa-google-assistant/
======
ksaj
Good thing they've got all those privacy issues taken care of.

